# my truck-thanks for the help



## marlas1too

with the help of the forum im able to post my pics now ty forum i mope that you like the pics of my ongoing project the truck runs great now its time to try to get a stake bed or make my own flat bed on my 1979 dodge powerwagon 4x4


----------



## UncleJoe

NICE! I had a '74 back in the day. Great machine. :2thumb:


----------



## allen_idaho

I used to have one of these as a work truck several years ago. I made a custom flatbed for it which had a diesel welder in the center, an oxygen and acetylene tank on the passenger side, and a metal rack up top. It was great. 

Up until I sold it for a crappy newer one.


----------



## NaeKid

Allen,

I did something similar. I had a sweet '79 Chevy that I kept looking very pretty. I welded up a rack to clamp onto the box and I hauled all kinds of stuff when I owned a courier business.

I sold off that sweet '79 for a POS '92. I still kick myself for that.


----------



## marlas1too

when i'm all done with the bed on my 70 dodge i'm going to cammo it and put a v snowplow on it too


----------



## Jason

Marlas, I used to have a '88 S10 that needed a bed when I got it. It was a long bed 4x4, regular cab. Neat little truck. Anyway, I got a solid bed (it always had a cap on it so it was not rusted) at a local junk yard for $150, and that included the cap. Might be something for you to consider doing to the powerwagon to make it useful in the short term while you build the stakebed you want. My S10 was blue and the bed was white, but that meant nothing to me.

Not sure about Dodge, but I know with Fords you could swap out beds from many model years and they line right up. The body styles are a little different but they bolt right in. If you get a pickup bed cheap enough you may even be able to clean it up and paint it and sell it for more than you have in it when you get the stakebed done.


----------



## marlas1too

sorry jason ill never sell this truck and as for a bed -dodge trucks go fast in a salvage yard lots of dodge's and jeeps around here in wv-as i post more pics you will see why im making it my bov--ive waited all my life for a powerwagon and if the 360 gas motor goes out i will get a diesel to put in it its going to be my dream BOV 4x4 all time drive it will flat climb a mountain -sorry ill ne3ver sell my baby -----remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## HozayBuck

Good for you Marla! hold that thought! Being a male of the species I get what I call "Gun Trade Feaver" just gotta go to the gun show, just gotta sell something so I can buy something..yada yada yada... and damn near everytime I live to regret it! same with some of the best vehicles I've owned..

Get it the way you want it and just love it!.. I had a 1971 Chevy 4x4 half ton, got it with 40 K on it, lost it in a divorce almost 20 years later with 250 K on it and I would have headed to the end of South America with never a worry.. 

I don't miss her but damn I miss that truck!


----------



## Jason

*laugh* I just meant you could install a pickup bed, fix up the bed, then sell the bed for more than you have into it to help pay for the stake bed you ultimately want-just put a pickup bed on it to make it useful in the mean time. I don't blame you for wanting to keep that truck...if I could afford it I'd have a second truck-an old, simple one like that that doesn't require an engineering degree and a laptop computer to work on.


----------



## skip

Here's a picture of my find. I bought it and a parts truck for $500 from the second owner. It has a 318 and a 4-speed tranny, and 3:91 gears. At 55, it's turning 2900 RPM.

Now here's the kicker. I pulled the engine and tranny out of the parts truck (318 and a 3 speed) the dash, mirrors, glass, steering box, and whatever I thought might be useful. I sold the rest of it for scrap, and got $211 for it. I now have $289 in this rig.


----------



## marlas1too

got the bed on the dodge power wagon finally now to have it inspected ill get some pic up soon also today i picked up a 1989 dodge Dakota 4x4 for only 1,000 and its in sound shape and ready to go-ill get picks of it to


----------



## marlas1too

well you have seen the before pics of my truck now its ready for the road -got it purring and all tuned up so here are the after-im waiting for the canvas to go over the bed like the military


----------



## GroovyMike

sweet, but why the red in the camo?


----------



## kyfarmer

Like that old power wagon, had one to. My new ride will be a 82 ford 315 mod. 4x4 bulldog short wheel base and its gona get one of those fancy paint jobs to.


----------



## marlas1too

the red is rust colored primer i thought it looked good and fall is comming -should blend in good to the woods here on the mountain


----------



## Jason

That turned out really nice...how did you lay out the camo pattern?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

the best camo uses red.......ask the swiss........


----------



## marlas1too

jason i used canned spray paint and the camo pattern was free style i just did it the way i wanted. im very good at painting


----------



## Jason

I'm impressed...that's a heck of a lot better than I'd be able to do.


----------



## NaeKid

marlas1too said:


> the red is rust colored primer i thought it looked good and fall is comming -should blend in good to the woods here on the mountain


You will want to coat that primer with something else. I have found that primer will "attract" moisture towards the metal and hold it there causing even more rusting under it.

Ya, that was a hard lesson for me to learn :gaah:


----------



## marlas1too

more pics of my truck---














got a wrecker push bumper to go on next


----------



## NaeKid

Those are the same pictures that you already posted on July27th ... any new pictures to share?


----------



## marlas1too

dang you are right im having a senior moment ill take some pics of the new pusher bumper and post them soon ---sorry


----------



## JeepHammer

That's what we call a 'Huntin Truck' around here,

Flat bed so the deer bleeding in the back doesn't screw things up, 4x4 so it goes most places, and a V-8 under the hood so it has enough power to pull out the 'City Hunter' (Two words that don't belong together...) out when he doesn't know how to 'High Side' the ruts after a rain...

All you are missing for around here are two leaned back CB antennas...
Seems to be the 'Fad' right now around here.

I have a Full Size ('86) Jeep Grand Wagoneer 4 door/4x4.
Lockable tool box on wheels.
Ugly as sin, but gets in and out about anywhere I need to go,
Hauls a trailer really well,
And I can lock the darn thing up at Wal-Mart on welfare check day so those thieving layabouts can't carry off my tools/gear when it's parked!

Don't drag deer out of the woods much anymore, so I don't need the open bed,
But I wish I did have not too long ago, moved some 'Fertlizer' in wet bags and they stunk up the truck something awful 

I'm all for 'Fuel Efficiency' and for 'Green' alternatives,
But some times, you just need MUSCLE and CARGO MOVING CAPACITY!
Doesn't hurt to have a old beater to get stuff moved around!


----------



## marlas1too

ok heres my new bumper i put on the truck and next is a second tank--






--hope you like it .i scrounged around and found this wrecker bumper and got it for only 50 dollars


----------



## The_Blob

you gonna move the tanks into the bed so you don't have to worry about anything happening to them underneath, or do you need _all_ the space?


----------



## marlas1too

the tanks will be protected by a steel frame on the outside and hanging from the bedand ill mabe put a skid plate on too under them


----------

